# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  mariposas

## Dow

hola, pongo esto en magia de cerca porque creo que es el sitio que mejor le viene... bueno, digo:

un colega me dijo que vio hace unos días en la cadena de TV Localia a un mago que tras hacer cosinas con anillos, que si de un dedo a otro y más cosas, acabó con un anillo en cada palma de la mano, cerró la mano, y al abrirla salieron mariposas blancas...

mi pregunta es si alguien sabe el nombre de ese efecto o algo para poder buscar más info sobre ello y buscarlo, pues doy por más que sabido que aquí se me dirá poco más que el nombre jeje, porque se me ha ocurrido que para alguna comunión y cosas así, suele haber flores... y si se pudiera coger un pétalo, meterlo en el puño, pedir que sople, bese, lo que sea, preferiblemente la niña de la comunión, o la hermana mayor del niño ( :roll: ) y salga una mariposina... oh... qué bonico...



este es mi consejo de hoy. Chimo Bayo.


salud!

----------


## jmg

lo unico que te puedo decir es que podria llevar una carga como con la tormenta de nieve visita la web de magiclas y encontraras algo muy parecido con mariposas

----------


## Salazar

Dow.

En uno de los efectos de levitación, creo que en Tienda magia, me pareció ver como el mago creaba una mariposa de papel, que volaba por el escenario.

Mira el efecto

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1367

----------


## MANU_222

> Dow.
> 
> En uno de los efectos de levitación, creo que en Tienda magia, me pareció ver como el mago creaba una mariposa de papel, que volaba por el escenario.
> 
> Mira el efecto
> 
> http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1367


Salazar, has visto el precio??
todo una cifra!!!
1,999.00EUR!!!
Yo no tengo ni idea de mariposas, esta ves si que no puedo ayudarte!
Un saludo dow, nos hablamos luego!
MANU!

----------


## Dow

muchas gracias, pero lo que quiero es que salga una mariposa de mi mano, real si es posible xD


salud!

----------


## magikko

ami me dijeron hace ya mucho tiempo, k esos asteriskos significan algo k no se puede decir.. aveces veo k a muchos se les ha escapado la mecanika de algun truco (cosa no permitida) pero jamas he visto k a alguien se le salga el significado de esos asteriscos, tiene o no tiene signifikado? y si lo tiene pues me imagino k no se puede decir, por k?

----------


## Dow

> ami me dijeron hace ya mucho tiempo, k esos asteriskos significan algo k no se puede decir.. aveces veo k a muchos se les ha escapado la mecanika de algun truco (cosa no permitida) pero jamas he visto k a alguien se le salga el significado de esos asteriscos, tiene o no tiene signifikado? y si lo tiene pues me imagino k no se puede decir, por k?




si aún preguntas eso, creo que no te has leído las normas del foro, ahí dejan muy claro el por qué de los asteriscos... no basta con observar cómo funciona la cosa, si además se leen las normas, mejor que mejor, y se entenderá todo perfecto.

----------

